# My FBT Build Thread (with pics!)



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

OK, with the emerging sunshine I decided to start my build for my FBTs. I considered holding off on the thread until I had more to show, but I think input from you guys as I'm doing it will help guide me in the correct direction.

This is how I think the layout will sit; I'll mount, grout and seal polystyrene and expanding foam onto the egg crate scaffolding. The ledges will protrude out about 5", so nearly as far as the left hand side panel (I didn't have enough egg crate left to make them full depth!) and the top ledge will create open caves between it and the bottom ledge. I will use the bottom ledge as my water level, it sits roughly 4" high. 

The space to the right is to provide easy access to the filter pump and will have a cap over to stop things climbing down into it.

Any immediate thoughts or obvious things I've missed? The tank is just under 27" wide and 12" square on the ends.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I assume from the structure you are going for a waterfall? Try and make it a gentle one; FBTs aren't fans of rushing torrents.


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Keeping an eye on this. :2thumb:


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> I assume from the structure you are going for a waterfall? Try and make it a gentle one; FBTs aren't fans of rushing torrents.


The water will fall down into a hole in the bottom layer that will be guarded underneath until almost the floor. This will hopefully allow the water to circulate and aid with humidity but will also nullify any flow from it entering into the water again.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

mattbeighton said:


> The water will fall down into a hole in the bottom layer that will be guarded underneath until almost the floor. This will hopefully allow the water to circulate and aid with humidity but will also nullify any flow from it entering into the water again.


Sounds interesting; I'm looking forward to seeing it develop :2thumb:


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

OK, so I've moved slightly away from the egg crate structure and am hoping to go for a more open back design as suggested elsewhere on here; I may include a partial back for height and planting.

I have stocked up on high density polystyrene



and started to sculpt the landscape area. This will sit about 4" above the floor with the water level above the lower platforms but below the main platform. The raised areas will be dug out for a live substrate with woodlice and springtails etc. The red circle areas (if you can see them) will be 5cm plant pots embedded in expanding foam. There will also be another land mass to the right of the tank and a floating island in the middle.



This is just a start and will be built up a lot more; I only had an hour tonight to put it together.



This will probably be all the time I get now until I get back from my summer holiday on 21st July, but then I should have some full days to work on it.


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

With regards lighting, it will be live planted. Can I just use one of the 5w energy saving "Daylight" bulbs that give off light at 6000k? will that work through a glass or perspex lid?


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

I wanna do.something like this.. Think I'll.watch you then try it myself.. :-D

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

mattbeighton said:


> With regards lighting, it will be live planted. Can I just use one of the 5w energy saving "Daylight" bulbs that give off light at 6000k? will that work through a glass or perspex lid?


They aren't great, but you can use them, depending on what you want to grow. I wouldn't recommend a solid glass or perspex lid- the inevitable high humidity will mean your tank will be constantly fogged up, plus FBTs do better at cooler temperatures, with a free flow of air. Consider a mesh top.


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> They aren't great, but you can use them, depending on what you want to grow. I wouldn't recommend a solid glass or perspex lid- the inevitable high humidity will mean your tank will be constantly fogged up, plus FBTs do better at cooler temperatures, with a free flow of air. Consider a mesh top.


Thanks. I was considering two sliding glass panels with mesh underneath half to allow me to fully control it. After struggling to initially control my stick insect humidity, I want to get it right. I can't visualise an easy to open mesh lid, any tips?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

mattbeighton said:


> Thanks. I was considering two sliding glass panels with mesh underneath half to allow me to fully control it. After struggling to initially control my stick insect humidity, I want to get it right. I can't visualise an easy to open mesh lid, any tips?


Not any useful ones, I'm afraid- most people attach one sheet of mesh to a wooden or plastic rim to make a lift-off lid. My FBTs are in a Perfecto tank with a side vent and integral sliding mesh top, that I got free from my favorite local petshop.
With the amount of water generally used in an FBT tank, humidity usually isn't an issue- although evaporation is- I have to top up my tank regularly- which isn't a problem at the mo as it allows me to add cool water, as the current warm weather is a bit too much for them.


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Not any useful ones, I'm afraid- most people attach one sheet of mesh to a wooden or plastic rim to make a lift-off lid. My FBTs are in a Perfecto tank with a side vent and integral sliding mesh top, that I got free from my favorite local petshop.
> With the amount of water generally used in an FBT tank, humidity usually isn't an issue- although evaporation is- I have to top up my tank regularly- which isn't a problem at the mo as it allows me to add cool water, as the current warm weather is a bit too much for them.


To be honest, a mesh lid would be easier and cheaper for me, so if you think it will be beneficial, I'll go down that route and run a few days temp/humidity diagnostics inception it's all planted out. Cheers again. At least I can get the cheaper lighting for my plants rather than having to splash out for a UV source.


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Just on holiday in Cornwall and picked up a few pieces of driftwood on the beach. Are they worth keeping and soaking for this build or is it too much of a risk?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

worth keeping, i'd just put em into soak in hot water, maybe treated

p.s where you visit ?


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Meefloaf said:


> worth keeping, i'd just put em into soak in hot water, maybe treated
> 
> p.s where you visit ?


Stibb. Just outside Bude. Went to Newquay zoo today and got some good pics of their darts; will upload when I get home and can get them off my camera. 

I'll keep the wood then and properly soak it. If I have enough left, I couple run some G4 over them.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

when i went there i fed the lemurs, in the amphib section was two germans with 3ft camera's stood at the tanks for 3omins at a time, nightmare


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Meefloaf said:


> when i went there i fed the lemurs, in the amphib section was two germans with 3ft camera's stood at the tanks for 3omins at a time, nightmare


Any idea what the massive Jurassic looking plants are?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

not a clue, but if i go back, i'll have a look


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Meefloaf said:


> not a clue, but if i go back, i'll have a look


Never mind, it's labelled on their map as Gunnera Manicata


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

I wouldn't use anything you found on a beach around, you don't know what type of tree/shrub it came from or how long its been about soaking up nasties and plenty of salt.

If it ends up being a pine or something else then it can be very toxic, its seriously not worth the risk.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

mattbeighton said:


> Just on holiday in Cornwall and picked up a few pieces of driftwood on the beach. Are they worth keeping and soaking for this build or is it too much of a risk?


The main issue with beach-collected driftwood is the salt content. I've used it successfully with reptiles, but to be honest, even with extensive soaking, I wouldn't with 'phibs.



mattbeighton said:


> Never mind, it's labelled on their map as Gunnera Manicata


We have it in the garden :2thumb: HUGE plant, looks a bit like some kind of giant rhubarb, needs damp conditions.


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> The main issue with beach-collected driftwood is the salt content. I've used it successfully with reptiles, but to be honest, even with extensive soaking, I wouldn't with 'phibs.
> 
> 
> We have it in the garden :2thumb: HUGE plant, looks a bit like some kind of giant rhubarb, needs damp conditions.


Its common name is Giant Rhubarb, which makes sense! I'll give the driftwood a miss then maybe.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

mattbeighton said:


> Its common name is Giant Rhubarb, which makes sense! I'll give the driftwood a miss then maybe.


Yeah, as I said, I do use it with reptiles (my corn snake and plated lizard, currently) but amphibians are sensitive to salt.


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Yeah, as I said, I do use it with reptiles (my corn snake and plated lizard, currently) but amphibians are sensitive to salt.


Will stones from the beach be ok? Surely they are less permeable?


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

With the lovely weather I decided to crack on with this today. After advice elsewhere, I decided to go with a thicker substrate layer than planned which meant I had to rethink everything else given the 12" height of the tank. I would prefer the 16" tank, but given cost and the fact I now have a 12" one I'll try to make this work.

First, I bought some new 50mm polystyrene and cut out the wall for the substrate layer. I will drill through some drainage holes and it will sit slightly above the water line to allow it to drain off, hopefully without the need for any drainage balls etc. 


2013-07-22 12.27.16 by mattbeighton


2013-07-22 12.27.25 by mattbeighton

After building up some entrance ramps and making the outline of the first cave area, it looks like this


2013-07-22 12.49.57 by mattbeighton

I then started making moves on the waterfall area which will sit on the right hand side of the tank. I was going to use a piece of drain pipe to give the idea of a sewage pipe emptying in to the pond but it was going to prove to be too ambitious for this build; so, I found a preformed piece of polystyrene that will make a great bowl and worked from there.


2013-07-22 13.19.14 by mattbeighton

When pieced together, it all looks like this


2013-07-22 14.24.30 by mattbeighton

The pump will feed into the top chamber which will possibly contain more filter media, charcoal/bioballs etc and flow out into the bowl. This will fill and overflow into the water system. I am currently working on a bit of tubing that will sit under the flow and channel all of the movement down to the bottom of the tank. In theory, there should be no surface water displacement at all. Fingers crossed.

Pump in place under the water fall


2013-07-22 14.26.10 by mattbeighton

And finally, how it will all sit in the tank.


2013-07-22 15.03.59 by mattbeighton

Once the glue has set fully I will start to use the expanding foam to smooth it all out and add hiding places and drift wood etc. The stones are just there to weight it down in key places at the minute.

Any immediate thoughts? The wife is taking the kid shopping all day tomorrow to give me time to work on it, so anything I should urgently change would be welcome before then!

I'm also very seriously considering going backgroundless at the minute. I had planned on sculpting one as I couldn't visualise it working without, however, I now can. What do you think?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

mattbeighton said:


> Will stones from the beach be ok? Surely they are less permeable?


Most beach stones will be fine- although avoid limestone. You can bleach them and rinse toroughly, or if you prefer, just soak in fresh water for a few days.


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Most beach stones will be fine- although avoid limestone. You can bleach them and rinse toroughly, or if you prefer, just soak in fresh water for a few days.


They've been soaking in fresh water for nearly a week now and will continue soaking until I use them just to make sure.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

Looks good so far


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

cubeykc said:


> Looks good so far


Despite temperatures in the 30s, the garden looks like it's been snowing.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

mattbeighton said:


> Despite temperatures in the 30s, the garden looks like it's been snowing.


haha Matt, you should of seen my decking. I was 6ft under with poly balls. Mrs battered me!!!


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome work.. Going to attempt this once I have something to seal it with.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

More work today started with sealing the feeder tube into the waterfall basin.


2013-07-23 13.13.49 by mattbeighton

I then started on the expanding foam stuff. Never used the stuff before so was very wary of the horror stories when it comes to how sticky it is. All I can say is, I'm glad I put the gloves on!

I think I got the idea from somewhere on here, but it may have just been elsewhere on the internet, but I used some balloons to create hiding holes in the expanding foam.


2013-07-23 13.13.42 by mattbeighton

and then just foamed away...


2013-07-23 13.21.03 by mattbeighton


2013-07-23 13.47.14 by mattbeighton


2013-07-23 13.47.21 by mattbeighton

Whilst that was setting I decided that I want to do an open-ish background rather than a whole background but that I want to incorporate some climbing space for both the toads and the climbing plants, so I'm working on a basic brick wall for the back left corner. First step completed today...


2013-07-23 14.47.47 by mattbeighton

Then my eagerly anticipated "testing of the waterfall". Would it work? Would it create too much disturbance in the force?

Check it out

OK, it's hardly a gushing torrent, but it works pretty much how I'd hoped and there was no surface disturbance; the dozens of polystyrene balls in the water helped to show that!

Now I just need to find where I've put the damn PVA glue for the next step...


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Advice needed on substrate again. I have a mix so far of coir and orchid bark, is there anything else I need/should add to support a bio cleaning crew and the toads? I have a national trust wooded area nearby so could go grab some leaf litter and soil from there? I'm pretty sure it's pesticide free (not all dog poo free though).


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

mattbeighton said:


> Advice needed on substrate again. I have a mix so far of coir and orchid bark, is there anything else I need/should add to support a bio cleaning crew and the toads? I have a national trust wooded area nearby so could go grab some leaf litter and soil from there? I'm pretty sure it's pesticide free (not all dog poo free though).


Deffo add leaflitter/leafmould (the loose soil under the leaves). If it seems pesticide-free, and you are happy to introduce all kinds of useful beasties, add as is; if the beasties bother you, nuke it in the microwave first- I don't.

EDIT: You got my point earlier about how FBTs drag water and soil around, though, right? Two things can help: 1) make sure your land has a serious drainage system set up, so water dragged onto the land has somewhere to go; and 2) Cover the soil surface with something- pebbles, moss, whatever. Otherwise, you will just end up with a muddy mess both sides.


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Seeing as I'm adding more beasties later, it would seem daft to nuke it. I think I read millipedes aren't good though? Or was that just misinformation? 

With regards drainage, there'll be plenty of holes to drain through and a lip around the edge. I have tonnes of living moss on top of my carnivorous plant bog pit that I can cover it all with, but won't that stop them digging? Or is that not a bad thing? 

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

mattbeighton said:


> Seeing as I'm adding more beasties later, it would seem daft to nuke it. I think I read millipedes aren't good though? Or was that just misinformation?
> 
> With regards drainage, there'll be plenty of holes to drain through and a lip around the edge. I have tonnes of living moss on top of my carnivorous plant bog pit that I can cover it all with, but won't that stop them digging? Or is that not a bad thing?
> 
> Thanks again for the help.


Millipedes are fine- they are detrivores, just like woodlice, and tasty snacks, besides. Centipedes can be a problem for people with really small frogs- just another snack, to an FBT :whistling2:
FBTs only really dig down if they are feeling super-paranoid, or (very unlikely!) too cold. For most of the time, especially in groups, the odd large leaf or half-pot is all the shelter they need.


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Two coats of PVA/peat/dried sphag mix later...


2013-07-26 15.30.23 by mattbeighton


2013-07-26 15.30.28 by mattbeighton


2013-07-26 15.30.40 by mattbeighton

I'm chuffed with how the brickwork ones are looking, though I doubt it will end up as good as Terra's! Hoping to get the first of 3 thin layers of grout on tonight after a few hours drying in the sun.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

mattbeighton said:


> Two coats of PVA/peat/dried sphag mix later...
> 
> I'm chuffed with how the brickwork ones are looking, though I doubt it will end up as good as Terra's! Hoping to get the first of 3 thin layers of grout on tonight after a few hours drying in the sun.


Good work Matt, what do you think of the mix? do you find it easy to apply?


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Good work Matt, what do you think of the mix? do you find it easy to apply?


It's brilliant. Some of my peat was a bit chunky so had to remove those bits, but it worked a treat. My first layer of grout was slightly thicker than I thought so I'll see if I've lost much of the detail. Don't think I will have.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Yeah I also had to remove some grit and pebbles but it soon smooths out. A good few coats (at least three) and it will be nearly ready. Here's a tip for you mate, when it's all cured, wet an area - if it goes milky white, it's not fully ready yet. 

Are you going to be sealing it all?


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Yeah I also had to remove some grit and pebbles but it soon smooths out. A good few coats (at least three) and it will be nearly ready. Here's a tip for you mate, when it's all cured, wet an area - if it goes milky white, it's not fully ready yet.
> 
> Are you going to be sealing it all?


Running a couple of coats of G4 over it all when painted. My second coat was nearer 70:30 pva:water and sealed it really well. Not sure what effect it will have later on, but I've grouted after 2 coats of pva. We shall see.


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

First layer of grout drying yesterday. Might get a second coat on today.


Grouting by mattbeighton


Grouting by mattbeighton


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Bought some charcoal grout today and applied a thicker layer of this. Starting to look rock-like now. The grout does seem slightly crumbly when drying/dried, is this normal or is my mix too wet?


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Another layer of charcoal grout appears to have stopped so much crumbling, though some of the corners are still weaker than I'd like; however, I suppose that these are going to be weaker anyway and grout isn't designed to be high impact on its edges. Hopefully, when I seal it, it will be fine.

Finally got to the next bit that I'd been waiting for, painting! I'm not going to lie, I'm not as impressed with mine as I have been with other people's, but for a first attempt it will do.


Dry Brush Highlighting by mattbeighton


Dry Brush Highlighting by mattbeighton


Dry Brush Highlighting by mattbeighton


Dry Brush Highlighting by mattbeighton

I used a mixture of white, browns, greens and bronze to try to get some depth, I do wish I could get rid of the uniformity of the rocks though. At the minute it looks like one big rock that's misshapen, rather than a pile of individual rocks. Maybe that will have to do though...


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Matt don't be too hard on yourself. You've done a very good job. It's all trial and error and that's why I got rid of my first background. It would only bug me to death. The way I managed it was to cut down into the rocks, making separation which defined each crevice. This enabled me to pull out each individual rock with periodic larger 'boulders'. The only downside to this was the time it took to coat the sculpture. Also, I had to becareful with the dry brushing, not to catch any of the larger surfaces whilst brushing in these newly formed ridges and coves. I've learned a lot so far and plan on doing these types of backdrops for some other builds. Each time, hoping to improve my skills.

Keep up the good work and enjoy it, I do!!


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Matt don't be too hard on yourself. You've done a very good job. It's all trial and error and that's why I got rid of my first background. It would only bug me to death. The way I managed it was to cut down into the rocks, making separation which defined each crevice. This enabled me to pull out each individual rock with periodic larger 'boulders'. The only downside to this was the time it took to coat the sculpture. Also, I had to becareful with the dry brushing, not to catch any of the larger surfaces whilst brushing in these newly formed ridges and coves. I've learned a lot so far and plan on doing these types of backdrops for some other builds. Each time, hoping to improve my skills.
> 
> Keep up the good work and enjoy it, I do!!


Cheers! I have enjoyed it so far, but I am running out of wife-patience so am going to finish the other sections and seal it all and stick it in. I can then work on a better version as and when I get time. I have a lot of moss to stick to it as well as a fair few plants, so it will hide a multitude of sins, I hope!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

mattbeighton said:


> Cheers! I have enjoyed it so far, but I am running out of wife-patience so am going to finish the other sections and seal it all and stick it in. I can then work on a better version as and when I get time. I have a lot of moss to stick to it as well as a fair few plants, so it will hide a multitude of sins, I hope!


I'm ok as the mrs likes getting involved. Shes my tea lady! That's one of the benefits of a planted setup. Imperfections can be masked over with plants and stuff. I've got to over come a right headache - hit a mega stumbling block these last few days dohh' Whoever said these builds are easy needs whipping :whip:


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

So it turns out that G4 eats polystyrene and the layer of grout on the back of my waterfall section was not that thick. Bet you can guess what happened. Going to apply a very thick layer of grout tomorrow once the G4 has cured and see the damage, fingers closed it will all be saveable. Least I learnt before my other main section.


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Right, the thick layer of grout seemed to work but in between that and today we managed to lose our pet cat (turned up again today after 3 days away, relief) and deal with his first birthday since my grandad passed in March, so it's been a busy time. In the end, I decided that whilst I had managed to salvage the waterfall section, I wasn't happy with the lack of substrate area it added to the tank so I went back to the drawing board and came up with something new. 

Despite saying to myself that, after last time, I wouldn't rush again, I still rushed a bit and managed to suffer a similar incident with polystyrene and G4 contact in this section as well. Luckily it was only marginal but it did require re-grouting so has set me back a few day. I've just added the second coat of very thick grout and, as tomorrow is my birthday and I'm out all day, it will have until Tuesday to dry. I'll post some pics once I've dry brushed it then.


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

New section is now fully varnished and drying.


New waterfall section by mattbeighton

I used some black aquarium silicone to stick some dried coir (how do you pronounce that, is it k-w-ah, co-eye-are or something else?!) to the cracks and crannies to add a bit more detail. More pleased with that than I am my lackluster dry brushing on this one. 

The smaller section to the right will be positioned above this mass and will take the waterfall feed and hold some bioactive filter medium to add another layer of filtering. This will cascade into a pool in the land mass (you can just make out the top of this in front of the mug) and then overflow back into the main water body, again reducing any surface disturbance to a minimum. 

This new section will also give me the extra substrate and planting space that I wanted.

Just need to let the G4 fully cure and air now before sticking it in to the tank, I figured 48 hours will be enough to fully cure? The inhabitants won't be going in for at least 2/3 weeks so it will still be airing for that time as well.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Looking very good Matt, well done! What is the durability looking like this morning with the husk on the mortar? Does it flake off or has the bond got a firm grip on it?

On a side note, I hope your not wanting to reuse that table or the mug lol!!


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Looking very good Matt, well done! What is the durability looking like this morning with the husk on the mortar? Does it flake off or has the bond got a firm grip on it?
> 
> On a side note, I hope your not wanting to reuse that table or the mug lol!!


Seems to have set really well actually. On the main section, I pressed it in to the last layer of G4 and on the smaller into some black silicone. Both appear to have set as well, though coverage seems more dense on the silicone. Not sure how it will hold up to the rigors of toad attack or when I hose it down to clean the G4 as instructed. We will see tomorrow!

On a more exciting note, a delivery man gave me wood this morning! Liana root wood, to be precise. I paid £12 for 3 90cm pieces from theroachfarm on eBay (is this Arcadia's trading name there? The package was covered in Arcadia tape). Not sure if this was expensive or not but it's the only supplier I could find and, now they've arrived, it's possible the best looking wood I've seen! Some other bits arrived as well today, still waiting on the lighting unit so can't test it yet but the tube is inside the corrugated card.



I can't wait to start dressing the tank now, this is bit I've been waiting for. I have to keep reminding myself not to rush and to let the G4 fully cure before siliconing the land masses in to the tank.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Dressing the tank is always the best part of a built. Seeing all of your hard work come together is epic. With your Liana root Matt, make sure you coat the ends with silicone as this stuff rots pretty fast. I made a mistake with this last year. Pretty sure Roach have no affiliate with Arcadia, they are probably just resellers of the Arcadia reptile line. £12 for 3 pieces is quite a good rate. What tube have you got mate?


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Dressing the tank is always the best part of a built. Seeing all of your hard work come together is epic. With your Liana root Matt, make sure you coat the ends with silicone as this stuff rots pretty fast. I made a mistake with this last year. Pretty sure Roach have no affiliate with Arcadia, they are probably just resellers of the Arcadia reptile line. £12 for 3 pieces is quite a good rate. What tube have you got mate?


I went for an 18" 15watt T8 daylight with a reflector. See how I get on with it once the unit arrives. 

I also went out and bought the tank I wanted at the beginning as it was on offer. It's an extra 3 inches long and 4 inches higher, and every woman knows that's enough to make all the difference!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

haha your a respected teacher... your suppose to be setting examples on here  'front of the class for you... naughty'


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> haha your a respected teacher... your suppose to be setting examples on here  'front of the class for you... naughty'


Haha, it's you're 


2013-08-07 20.53.44 by mattbeighton

Everything situated in place ready to be siliconed in tomorrow. Lesson #763, make sure that the surfaces to be stuck to the tank remain flat and flush throughout the grouting. There is nearly 6/7mm to be filled at some points. It all adds to the drainage though, I suppose!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

sod grammar on ere 

looking good now in situe, is that a standard clearseal aquarium?


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> sod grammar on ere
> 
> looking good now in situe, is that a standard clearseal aquarium?


Yeah a 30" one. It should suffice!


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks good mate.. Given me a couple of new ideas..  

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

vukic said:


> Looks good mate.. Given me a couple of new ideas..
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


Glad to help haha!

Can anyone answer, is peat OK to mix in with my substrate? I have a big planter full of it that has only ever had carnivorous plants in, only been watered with rainwater and never had any fertilizer or pesticide added. I'd like to add some soily bulk to my coir and bark mix and this seems perfect.


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

I think it should be ok? Give it a blast in the oven/microwave if you have any doubts!


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Liam Yule said:


> I think it should be ok? Give it a blast in the oven/microwave if you have any doubts!


Thanks. I'm not so much worried about critters, more whether peat is OK in general. Reading elsewhere, it seems to be fine so that's good!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

It'll be fine- although it adds zero palnt nutrition to the mix.


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> It'll be fine- although it adds zero palnt nutrition to the mix.


Yeah it really is barren stuff, I know! It's more to give the plants something a bit more substantial to root in to. Coir alone may be fine, but if I add peat and then the leaf litter and "topsoil" from the woodland nearby I think it will all be covered.

Siliconed the two land areas in tonight and had a quick go at placing some of the various pieces of wood and bark that I have collected. Quite pleased with the results and I've not even got the vines in yet. Nothing is fixed in place yet though so may have a fiddle tomorrow after I've put in my first lot of plants. I'm going for a heavily planted look, so will see how it looks then.


2013-08-08 18.06.35 by mattbeighton


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Really went to town today and started planting and staging the whole thing. Still have a few more ferns on the way from terraworld, do you guys think it's over planted as is, or could I put a few more in? Pleased that the new waterfall is working as planned and has minimal disturbance, it's the first time I've tried it out! need to decide on the water substrate now, gravel or sand. Can't decide. Next week's job will be to build the lid and light hood and start looking at water plants. Hoping to get it set up in my classroom at the end of next week so that it has a few weeks on a day/night cycle with some minnows in there to stabilise the system.





It's a real pain in the ass to get photos through a glass tank without reflections! I made a short video exploring it and showing the waterfall in more detail if you'd like to see.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnJPjTqzuWQ

I can't figure out how to embed YouTube here?

edit: for reference, there is just over 4" of water in there.


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

It is lovely I am green with envy :lol2:

Have you thought about putting something in the water like rocks, so they're able to sit in the water? Mine like to do this a lot. They're also quite clumsy climbers, you may find one or two sat inside the waterfall bit.


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Raych said:


> It is lovely I am green with envy :lol2:
> 
> Have you thought about putting something in the water like rocks, so they're able to sit in the water? Mine like to do this a lot. They're also quite clumsy climbers, you may find one or two sat inside the waterfall bit.


Indeed I have and there will be stones and water lettuce to cling to. Until it's in place in my classroom tHough I'm avoiding all stones as I know when I move it, one will drop and crack the glass!


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

mattbeighton said:


> Indeed I have and there will be stones and water lettuce to cling to. Until it's in place in my classroom tHough I'm avoiding all stones as I know when I move it, one will drop and crack the glass!


Wise man... How you making the lid?? I want to convert some fish tanks for my garter and FBT's and FBN's

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

this is absolutely amazing :gasp:


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

I never thought to realise that it wasn't going to be kept outside :lol2:


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

vukic said:


> Wise man... How you making the lid?? I want to convert some fish tanks for my garter and FBT's and FBN's
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


Made the lid today. 

Started by putting together two end panels that will be sealed in and allow cables out and then two lids. Just a simple 10mmx12mm frame system covered in aluminium mesh. These were sprayed black to give them a nice finish.





The rough sides were then siliconed to cover the sharp mesh edges.


(Not the neatest silicone job but it won't be seen!)

I then constructed a lid out of mdf. This will sit over half of the tank and contain the light. The two holes at the top will hold small fans just to draw out some air (and possibly add more in). This should help remove any extra heat from the T8 bulb as well.



The hole at the front is to hold a digital humidity and temperature monitor. More on this later.



These were £1 each in poundland and gave me a cheap, USB powered fan, ideal!



Monitor fitted.



Fans fitted along with the reflector. Don't forget, the mesh lid will stop the fans being a danger to the frogs so no additional protection is needed. I have added a USB hub at the back so that both fans can be powered by one input. This may be plugged in to my computer via an extension cable or simply into a USB charger, similar to what I use with my phone.



And with the tube in place.

I'll post one of it complete on the tank later, if I get time. The lighting ballast should arrive tomorrow so I should be able to post a finished picture (bar a few late arriving plants).

Now, I mentioned the humidity monitor. I know they are unreliable and not really necessary; however, the digital monitor and the standard thermometer I will have in the water serve two purposes. 

1) The other people at work like to see things done properly. I will have endless conversations along the lines of "How do you know it is warm enough/humid enough?". Saying to them "I stuck my hand in and felt it", won't be enough, so this allows me to feed them a line!

2) Part of the numeracy curriculum states that children should be able to read numbers on a scale (the classic thermometer), work with percentages (the humidity monitor) and interpret data (daily recordings of stats). This further allows me to justify having these in my class room, even if the stats aren't accurate!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

That is very smart indeed! :2thumb:

I totally take your point about 'accountabilty'- in *my* frog-keeping world, this is irrelevant, but what you are doing is going to shape the viewpoint of a lot of young people. If I actually wore a hat, I'd take it off to you! :2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> That is very smart indeed! :2thumb:
> 
> I totally take your point about 'accountabilty'- in *my* frog-keeping world, this is irrelevant, but what you are doing is going to shape the viewpoint of a lot of young people. If I actually wore a hat, I'd take it off to you! :2thumb::no1::2thumb:


Cheers!

Finished and with the two fans, which turn out to have LEDs in them (classy!) running.





I've now just got to leave it with water in it for a few weeks to convince myself that the G4 won't peel away. That's my big fear now!


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Now fully planted and in place in my classroom. Picking up some water plants tomorrow to add to it, but there's less space than I thought. I'd like a few mini water lettuce so give them something to hold on to, but can anyone recommend anything to go underneath the land masses? I know the toads probably won't go under there, but I'd like to give the starter fish somewhere to hide.


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Starting to think seriously about stocking now; I'd like to get some young toads and watch them grow to adult hood. Not tadpoles though. I was thinking of 4 or 5 in my set up, does that seem about right or could I maybe go 6 ?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

You could house six easily in that. Shade plant-wise, it might be worth considering Java moss. It gets by on pretty low light levels, and attaches itself readily to rocks etc.


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> You could house six easily in that. Shade plant-wise, it might be worth considering Java moss. It gets by on pretty low light levels, and attaches itself readily to rocks etc.


Excellent, 6 it may be then. Until my cricket breeding programme takes off, more toads means less wasted crickets if they grow too big, as an added bonus!

I did consider java fern, think I'll pick a few up tomorrow and get them settled in.


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

*Finished!*

OK, so I went in to have a bit of a play again today and took the plunge and removed the filter. This dislodged the bark on the left hand side (along with a lot of substrate packed behind it) and I quite like the extra light it gives. I think, though, that removing the filter will rule out having cherry shrimp in the water to clean the algae; I'll do some more research. This also meant that the waterfall isn't anymore. This was an easy decision in the end as the water was clinging to the face of the rock and going all over the soil as well as into the pool. C'est la vie.

I also lost one of the water plants and added a few stones and most importantly, the lighting. 

Really pleased with how it's ended up, when I get paid I'll buy another two plants to sit in the now empty water fall and outlet pool.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Still looks amazing though..  

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Well Matt,as quite possibly the most feeble grammar orientated guy here,I'll forgive you that and say methinks we need more teachers like you. It's a fine thing bringing live animals in to a classroom. Tis a wonderful build you have put together,not that I know anything about fire bellied,but one can see when someone cares,from a mile away.

Keep trucking kiddo you will enrich some child's lives with this,and that mate is:censor: awesome............especially for a teacher:Na_Na_Na_Na:,never seen one do that before:whistling2: weird huh:lol2:

Seriously impressed Matt,forget the drival and just take the last line,if you are smiling now,you can have both

cracking

Stu


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

soundstounite said:


> Well Matt,as quite possibly the most feeble grammar orientated guy here,I'll forgive you that and say methinks we need more teachers like you. It's a fine thing bringing live animals in to a classroom. Tis a wonderful build you have put together,not that I know anything about fire bellied,but one can see when someone cares,from a mile away.
> 
> Keep trucking kiddo you will enrich some child's lives with this,and that mate is:censor: awesome............especially for a teacher:Na_Na_Na_Na:,never seen one do that before:whistling2: weird huh:lol2:
> 
> ...


I'm chuckling to myself if that helps? It's worrying my wife a bit though as she thinks I've lost the plot on my phone!


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

soundstounite said:


> Well Matt,as quite possibly the most feeble grammar orientated guy here,I'll forgive you that and say methinks we need more teachers like you. It's a fine thing bringing live animals in to a classroom. Tis a wonderful build you have put together,not that I know anything about fire bellied,but one can see when someone cares,from a mile away.
> 
> Keep trucking kiddo you will enrich some child's lives with this,and that mate is:censor: awesome............especially for a teacher:Na_Na_Na_Na:,never seen one do that before:whistling2: weird huh:lol2:
> 
> ...


In all seriousness, though, when I was a kid growing up in the village I now teach in, I spend most of my summers running around in meadows and fields either playing tig, pond dipping or catching insects and butterflies. Now, there are no meadows nearby and the children aren't encouraged by their parents to get out there and discover nature. If I can bring even a little bit of that enthusiasm I used to have into their lives then I am happy. I get moaned at by some of the teachers, in a jokey way, as I am often trying to shoehorn nature walks, local historical visits and the likes in to the curriculum, but it's worth it.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

mattbeighton said:


> In all seriousness, though, when I was a kid growing up in the village I now teach in, I spend most of my summers running around in meadows and fields either playing tig, pond dipping or catching insects and butterflies. Now, there are no meadows nearby and the children aren't encouraged by their parents to get out there and discover nature. If I can bring even a little bit of that enthusiasm I used to have into their lives then I am happy. I get moaned at by some of the teachers, in a jokey way, as I am often trying to shoehorn nature walks, local historical visits and the likes in to the curriculum, but it's worth it.


No arguments here Matt, I'm similar in background,I guess most of us are! I use similar tactics now,showing the natural world to the guy i care for. It is amazing how much help it's been both in motivation and fitness for him. Inspiring kids is so important nature is full of wonder and most are deprived of it. Tis a crying shame. I'll stop derailing you're thread now mate,credit where due though:no1:
good luck 
Stu


----------



## coraje (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm trying to do something slightly similar - are you planning to keep fish permanently with the toads (what type?) and what filter are you using? 

And, roughly how many litres of water are in the tank and are you using a heater?

Well done by the way!


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

coraje said:


> I'm trying to do something slightly similar - are you planning to keep fish permanently with the toads (what type?) and what filter are you using?
> 
> And, roughly how many litres of water are in the tank and are you using a heater?
> 
> Well done by the way!


According to my calculations there are about 24litres in there. It's no longer filtered (see above about waterfall) and no heater as it seems to stay around 20 at the minute anyway. I was going to keep minnows in there but it's not really enough water for their biological load so I am going for cherry shrimp who have the added bonus of cleaning some of the algae up as it forms.


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Not related to the build other than the fact that I fear I may now be addicted to setting up environments. My colleague has purchased a praying mantis and wanted something set up quickly. After cursing her lack of preparation, I threw this together in an Exo she had at home (it used to house GALs). Pretty pleased with the look considering it was done with bits I had left lying around after the toad build and took 20 minutes before a staff meeting.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome 20 minutes looks like.. ! Great work, looks amazing.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

Thought the logical place to add this was here. I've found that 4 out of my 5 toads spend most of their time in the water rather than on land and felt that I didn't have enough water surface to meet their needs. As a remedy, I removed the area of land on the right of the tank (a few silicone marks remain for now) and I think it looks much better. 

On a side note, the cherry shrimp I have with them appear to have bred as there are a small number of baby shrimp dotted around though I've seen a few get eaten up. 










Sent from that there internets using pipes and whatnot.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

looks good, i always think people underestimate the amount of time fbt spend in the water.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Mine spend a great deal of time lurking in the shallows.


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

My glass is also pretty mucky with white water residue, did I read I could use watered down vinegar to clean it to rove the smears? Will it affect their water?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

mattbeighton said:


> My glass is also pretty mucky with white water residue, did I read I could use watered down vinegar to clean it to rove the smears? Will it affect their water?


 You can, but it will, to an extent. I get this residue a lot (high evaporation rate, plus very chalky North Downs water!), I find that it comes off fairly easily though if you wipe it down with one of those kitchen sponges with the scourer on one side. They are also good for getting rid of algae build-up. :2thumb:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)




----------

